# emergency preparedness and first aid for kids?



## kindofcrunchy82 (Jan 11, 2012)

In the past week we had 2 tornados touching down within 30 miles from my home and my dd accidentally hitting me with a sharp rock and my head gushing with blood while 4 kids watched in horror =/ what steps does everyone here take to prepare for family emergencies? Does anyone have their kids take a standard first at and cpr class? I talked to dp and think that we need to get our act together as a family for emergency situations!

suggestions?


----------



## ian'smommaya (Jun 7, 2004)

I have a 'go bag' with what we would need in an emergency that is fairly standard, except no latex and stuff for the dogs. I also have a first responder kit and an emergency kit as an herbalist. Is that what you are asking about or are you wondering about an action plan?


----------



## kindofcrunchy82 (Jan 11, 2012)

ian'smommaya said:


> I have a 'go bag' with what we would need in an emergency that is fairly standard, except no latex and stuff for the dogs. I also have a first responder kit and an emergency kit as an herbalist. Is that what you are asking about or are you wondering about an action plan?


a bit of both!

I am going to get a larger first aid kit for sure. J


----------



## ian'smommaya (Jun 7, 2004)

The red cross has a great suggestion list for emergency preparedness. And I'll see if I can find the link that was/is the basis for mine.


----------

